# Halloween Carols



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure how well this is going to work or if it's been done before but here goes...
I answered HauntedHacienda's "Finally Got My Halloween Stuff Out of Strorage" in which the question, "Anyone here know if Snow lends to Spookiness?" was asked and I posted a snowy pic & then made up a Halloween Carol on the spot.
_To the tune of let it snow_
OH THE WEATHER OUTSIDE IS FRIGHTFUL _(just the way we'all like it!)_
BUT THE BODIES ON THE FIRE SMELL SO DELIGHTFUL
AND SINCE THE GRAVEYARD HAS AN ERIEE GLOW
LET SWAMP THING GROW, 
LET HIM GROW LET HIM GROW
OH ZOMBIE LIMBS SHOW SIGNS OF DROPPING
AND THE GROUNDBREAKER HEAD'S ARE POPPING
THE JACK O LANTERN LIGHTS ARE TURNED DOWN LOW
LET YOUR INNER MONSTER SHOW,
LET IT SHOW, LET IT SHOW!

Your challenge is to keep coming up with more lines for this carol or start a new carol - Whadaya think?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*The 13 days of Halloween!*

Ok lets try this one:
I'll post the 1st three lines just to get it started and then anybody can come up with the next until we get to the 13th day, then we can start over again at the 1st day.

example:
1stpost
ON THE 1ST DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.
A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE.

2ndpost
ON THE 2ND DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE.

3rdpost
ON THE 3RD DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.
3 HOUNDS OF HELL
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE.

and on we go!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ON THE 4th DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.
4 Flying Bats
3 HOUNDS OF HELL
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

ON THE 5th DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.

5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 HOUNDS OF HELL
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

ON THE 6th DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.

6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 HOUNDS OF HELL
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ON THE 7th DAY OF HALLOWEEN MY DEAD LOVE GAVE TO MEEEEE.

7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 HOUNDS OF HELL
2 TORTURE INSTRUMENTS 
& A PUMPKIN IN A HANGMAN'S TREEEEE


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the 8th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the 9th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

9 Wraiths a'Wailing
8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

On the 10th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

10 Twisted Trees
9 Wraiths a'Wailing
8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

On the 11th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,


11 Zombies Lurching
10 Twisted Trees
9 Wraiths a'Wailing
8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotttttttting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the 12th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

12 Shaking Skellies
11 Zombies Lurching
10 Twisted Trees
9 Wraiths a'Wailing
8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotttttttting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A master piece! Now everybody sing!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahh but we're not quite done yet - this is the 13 days of Halloween!!!

On the 13th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

13 ravens reading Poe
12 Shaking Skellies
11 Zombies Lurching
10 Twisted Trees
9 Wraiths a'Wailing
8 Ghouls a'Groanin'
7 Snakes a Slithering
6 Headless Horsemen
5 Rotttttttting Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
4 Flying Bats
3 Hounds of Hell
2 Torture Instruments
& a Pumpkin in a Hangman's Treeeee!

And the best part is - We can start all over!!!

On the 1st day of Halloween my dead love gave to me,

A Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the second day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the 3rd day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

On the 4th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

On the 5th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me,

5iiiiiiiiiiiiiive golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the 6th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the 7th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

On the 8th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the 9th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

9 Bouncing Buckies
8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

On the 10th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

10 Warlocks Whispering
9 Bouncing Buckies
8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On the 11th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

11 Phantoms Flying
10 Warlocks Whispering
9 Bouncing Buckies
8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the 12th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

12 Coffins Creaking
11 Phantoms Flying
10 Warlocks Whispering
9 Bouncing Buckies
8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

On the 13th day of Halloween, my dead love gave to me...

13 Tasty Trick-or-Treaters
12 Coffins Creaking
11 Phantoms Flying
10 Warlocks Whispering
9 Bouncing Buckies
8 Menacing Minions
7 Scythe a Slicing
6 Dancing Demons
5 golden Dr Morbius Ground Breakers!!!
4 Strobe lights
3 Dead Men
2 Severed Heads
And a Wicked Witch cackling with gleeeeee!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now we need to form a choir and record these.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

correction: a ghoul-ire!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Witches burning on an open fire.
Zombies shambling through corn rows.
Ghoul-tide carols being sung by a Vampire
And kids all dressed up like Hobos.

Everybody knows a cradle and a bloody doll
Makes a nusery scene a fright
Children in bed who see scary shadows in the hall.
Will find it hard to sleep tonight.

You know the Great Pumpkin is on his way
He's got lots of treats to pass out on this day.
And Linus will wait for him for him by and by
But the Reaper will show up first and he will die

And so I'm offering this simple haunt
To kids from 1 to 92
Although it's been said many times many ways
Happy Halloween to you.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Here comes Beelzebub, Here comes Beelzebub
Right down Beelzebub lane
Devils and Satyrs and other haters
Shriek and moan in pain

Fires are blazing, hell he's raising
All is ghastly and fright
So give a yell and run like hell
Cause Beezebub comes tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are inspired, Don!

I'm going to have to find a way to record these in my spare time.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Roxy, here 's another in case you want to do an EP

Have a hairy, scary fright night
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be treats
but there'll be tricks this year
Have a hairy, scary fright night
and as you walk down the street
proceed with with fear as you draw near
to the pop up props you'll meet

Oh ho the ol' crank ghost's hung where you can see
Some kid creeps up the lawn
Scare em once for me
and have a hairy, scary fright night 
and in case you dare come here
Oh by golly have a hairy, scary fright night, this year


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL!! Well Done my friend!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Stormy night, Unholy night
Banshees scream at the sight
of cauldrons bubbling putrid and vile
Cackling witches stir potions with guile.

Rise you devilish fiend
Rise you devilish fiend


----------

